# oil cooler on 1989 7.3



## Winterworks (Oct 17, 2000)

I am looking at a 1989 F250 4X4 with the 7.3 to buy. The truck has a bad oil leak from the oil cooler. Has anyone replaced one of these? Is it a difficult job? Is there anything else I should be looking for on this engine? It has 190000km (about 120000 miles). Thanks.


----------



## mikeslawncare (Mar 19, 2000)

Go to http://www.ford-diesel.com/
When you get there click on forums, you'll find everything you need to know.


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

Im not possitive but I think that 7.3 liter deisel is a 6.9 liter instead, do a check on this?


----------



## Dusty (Dec 24, 2000)

My experiance with oil coolers in general has not been good. Usually when the cooler leaks and you try to remove the steel lines from the aluminum cooler the lines will break due to the corrision. Make sure that the lines are readilly available before you start the job. It is easier to live with a leak than without the truck until the dealer can get the lines which might take up to two weeks. You might also want to check on how much they cost.

[Edited by Dusty on 01-12-2001 at 12:54 AM]


----------

